# What could bring a little color?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What is your goal in breeding besides color? Is she registered? Has she accomplished anything?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sure you don't mean this as it sounds, because it really does sound like she has come into season and you have just thought, 

"Oh I'm going to breed her now" 

You of course aren't that shallow are you?


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

She is not registered.. She loves jumping. I prefer nongaited cause I live in TN and I am not a walking horse fan. She has been in season and my neighbors have stallions to choose from. I don't want to breed her till her next season though. Im not shallow. Just wondering what would bring a little color. Dixie will do anything you ask her to. She jumps, trail rides, etc..


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

My goal is something with a little endurance and height to it.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

so you want to breed your non registered, horse for color...cause she likes to jump?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's not registered and is a mixed breed. I, honestly, wouldn't breed her. 

Yes you can get color breeding to homozygous studs, but it isn't worth it. You need to be breeding to better the breed or horse. The stud needs to complement and fix your mare's faults. Breeding just because your mare has a functional uterus and your neighbor has stallions with function testicles is not a good reason to breed. Breeding because you have a "free" breeding is not a good reason to breed. Breeding should not be done lightly.

Are you willing to risk loosing your mare due to foaling complications? Are you going to ultrasound at about 14 day to make sure she isn't carrying twins? Are you going to do all the prenatal vaccinations?  Are you willing to put all the money and effort of the above into a foal that may not be suitable for what you want out of it?


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

1) I can get her registered if needed. It was a simple question on what I could get with a sorrel, No need to be so rude about it. Maybe I want to breed her. And the breeding IS NOT free. She is up to date with all her shots and everything. I am willing to take care of a foal. I have done it millions of times. She technically is a designer breed horse kinda like a goldendoodle. Maybe I want to breed her so I can get a foal from her for myself. It's my choice not anyone elses. I just wanted to know what colors and genetics I could get with different colors.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Twhgirl2 said:


> 1) I can get her registered if needed. It was a simple question on what I could get with a sorrel, No need to be so rude about it. Maybe I want to breed her. And the breeding IS NOT free. She is up to date with all her shots and everything. I am willing to take care of a foal. I have done it millions of times. She technically is a designer breed horse kinda like a goldendoodle. Maybe I want to breed her so I can get a foal from her for myself. It's my choice not anyone elses. I just wanted to know what colors and genetics I could get with different colors.


Designer breed is not really a reason to breed. However if you absolutely *need* as in No other foal from any other source would satisfy you, and 'wanna have a baby from my favorite horse' doesn't count. You need to worry about color last, conformation first, and you need to register your mare so that the foal can have papers and a better chance of finding a home should reality strike and you cant afford two horses.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

As to Appy color, you would need to breed her to a homozygous stallion, specifically a true fewspot or snowcap, to be assured of Appy color.

As to breeding her though, I raised Araloosas for many years, and obviously like half Arabs. I don't recommend breeding them, though. It is difficult enough to predict what you will get when you crossbreed, but nearly impossible to predict what you will get in the next generation. The first rule of breeding is don't breed if you don't have a reasonable expectation of what you will produce.

If you must breed her, I would suggest an Arab stallion would be a better choice than an Appy or QH. If you want color, use a grey stallion and hope for the best...


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

If you want a palomino, the simplest solution is to buy one.


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

I dont want a palomino that was an example.. I thank one person for being FRIENDLY for once. So many rude comments to a simple question. I probably wont even breed her. `She won't end up dead. She has a beautiful conformation and a good temperment as well. If you have something rude to say keep it to yourself mkay.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Twhgirl2 said:


> I dont want a palomino that was an example.. I thank one person for being FRIENDLY for once. So many rude comments to a simple question. I probably wont even breed her. `She won't end up dead. She has a beautiful conformation and a good temperment as well. If you have something rude to say keep it to yourself mkay.




Not one single person has been rude, or said she's going to end up dead :roll:
However since you want to claim palomino was only a example how about you post a complete post stating what you'd like out of her instead of very few details...people might be more likely to help you in the way you want.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

One more question...


Is your other thread about the 'starved arab mare' the same horse you now call a quarab? Because I'm against breeding 'rescues' of any sort.


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Which one? She was starved WAYYYYYY back when I first bought her but now she is plump and healthy. I dont care for your opinion on rescues anyway.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

That may be, but you did ask for opinions, and I'm giving you mine


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

FRIENDLY opinions. Not how you are against breeding rescues. People breed hideous starved horses all the time in South America and Mexico and im sure somewhere here in the U.S. I don't understand why everyone is coming on me for a little question on what would bring some color into my barn.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

No one is being rude, except for you. If you want guaranteed color in your barn buy a foal from the auctions and that way you know you wont lose your mare giving birth, or lose the foal...or end up with another plain sorrel.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Twhgirl2 said:


> FRIENDLY opinions. Not how you are against breeding rescues. People breed hideous starved horses all the time in South America and Mexico and im sure somewhere here in the U.S. I don't understand why everyone is coming on me for a little question on what would bring some color into my barn.


so while this statement might be true.. does your saying that really mean you consider yourself on the same level as people who do those things?

people are "coming at you" because they see you asking a question about doing something they consider unwise. no different than if you said 'i want to jump my bicycle off the roof of my house. what kind of bike has the best shock-absorption?' imo (and those of others here, it seems), that action is just as inadvisable as breeding your mare would be.

you said your mare has good conformation and a great temperament. that is wonderful, but that isn't even the _minimum_ requirement in my opinion of what a horse needs in order to be bred. what skills does she have that make her the best of the best and show she deserves to have her genetics passed to the next generation? what kind of show record does she have? have you tested her for the common genetic defects (often recessive) in her breed to make sure you don't continue the problem?

my suggestion to you would be to continue to love and ride your mare and not breed her. if you want a young horse, buy what you're looking for. no risk for your mare _and_ you know you are getting exactly what you want. also much cheaper to buy a young horse than to breed one.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> so while this statement might be true.. does your saying that really mean you consider yourself on the same level as people who do those things?
> 
> people are "coming at you" because they see you asking a question about doing something they consider unwise. no different than if you said 'i want to jump my bicycle off the roof of my house. what kind of bike has the best shock-absorption?' imo (and those of others here, it seems), that action is just as inadvisable as breeding your mare would be.
> 
> ...


i couldn't agree with any of this more. there is an abundance of horses out there on the market currently flooding this country (we won't even go to the rest of the world as the OP already mentioned) and i believe the OP would be best served to spend her money on a foal that at least some real history is known instead of breeding a horse for no better reason than "adding color" to her barn. i say this with the best of intentions - just buy what you're looking for instead of breeding in the far fetched hopes of getting something even remotely close to your goal.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

> FRIENDLY opinions


Sorry sweetie, not everyone can sugar coat and tell you just what you want to hear. If you insist on breeding her, I would choose a nice Arab stallion.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Twhgirl2 said:


> 1)She technically is a designer breed horse kinda like a goldendoodle.


Um, no. An unregistered Quarab is 'technically' a grade horse. Just like a goldendoodle is nothing but a mutt. :?

Besides, if you've already bred 'millions of times' (no hyperbole there, right? :wink WTH are you doing asking about basic color genetics? I'd think for such an _experienced _breeder, you'd already know those things. 

Pointing your finger at other peoples' shoddy breeding practices doesn't make you look better by comparison. That's like a pedophile saying, "Well, I only molested_ one_ kid. There are others out there who do dozens! They're sooo much worse than me!!!" :-x


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

OK. Im done. I might not even breed her. She's had foals before. Im NOT for slaughter. Breeding ONE won't hurt the world. Not like the foal would be for anyone else anyway. A nice trail horse I could care less. Mutts are normally the better breeds anyway. No more opinions needed. My mare will be dead in a few more years of course but not from giving birth. No more opinions needed.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Twhgirl2 said:


> OK. Im done. I might not even breed her. She's had foals before. Im NOT for slaughter. Breeding ONE won't hurt the world. Not like the foal would be for anyone else anyway. A nice trail horse I could care less. Mutts are normally the better breeds anyway. No more opinions needed. My mare will be dead in a few more years of course but not from giving birth. No more opinions needed.


wow. what kind of answer is that? do you EXPECT her to die in a few years? is that saying something about your ability to care for your animals or are you attempting to be funny? 

also - "Breeding ONE won't hurt the world" is a bit silly to say. i'm pretty sure if every single person who had a mare that they thought had even the slightest chance of having healthy foal had that thought - we'd be exactly where we are now with an overabundance of mediocre horses. genius.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm also confused by what you are saying with "She'll be dead in a few years anyway".. Is she up there in age or something? I can't remember if you said how old she is, but if she's in her late 20s, I wouldn't breed her in the first place. 

And I agree with Crimson -- Every other person probably thought "One more horse can't hurt". That ends up being quite a few horses.

If you do ever breed her, your best bet would be to breed to her an Arabian stallion that _complements_ her and fixes her flaws, not just some fugly animal that happens to be homozygous black. At least then the foal could be registered half-Arabian. You won't get much for colour though. The cream dilute doesn't exist in Arabians, so no buckskins, palominos, cremellos, or perlinos. If you want a buckskin or palomino, buy one. 

And as for "mutts" -- One of my dogs is a mutt and he's probably the best dog I'll ever have, but he was probably an accidental puppy as his litter was just dumped on a doorstep when they were a few days old. But I DO NOT agree with "designer breeds" for any animal. It's ridiculous and destroying breed standards. Poodles do not need to be bred with everything just to get dogs that don't shed. Horses are the same way: If all you do is mix breeds, you're ruining breed standards.


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> wow. what kind of answer is that? do you EXPECT her to die in a few years? is that saying something about your ability to care for your animals or are you attempting to be funny?
> 
> also - "Breeding ONE won't hurt the world" is a bit silly to say. i'm pretty sure if every single person who had a mare that they thought had even the slightest chance of having healthy foal had that thought - we'd be exactly where we are now with an overabundance of mediocre horses. genius.


 Well ya. In a few by meaning (I hope) A loooong time from now. She isn't old at all.


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> I'm also confused by what you are saying with "She'll be dead in a few years anyway".. Is she up there in age or something? I can't remember if you said how old she is, but if she's in her late 20s, I wouldn't breed her in the first place.
> 
> And I agree with Crimson -- Every other person probably thought "One more horse can't hurt". That ends up being quite a few horses.
> 
> ...


She is 6. By a few years I mean maybe at least 13 years from now. Ig I keep her health the way it is now she will live a healthy life. The vet checks her at least once a week (family friend, visits often) And he says she looks better and better everyday. I prefer No perlino or cremello anyway. If the horse I would like isn't the color I want it to be my loss. I don't care. I love my horse and spoil her rotten just would like a nice little colt or filly from her to remind me of her and carry on her lines. I have been trying to find an Arab stud around where I live, No luck. Thanks for being friendly though. Mutts are mutts. I love my mutt.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Is this the same mare from the other thread of yours?


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Is this the same mare from the other thread of yours?


Yes. She is the same one.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Wait.. so you just got a horse and suddenly decided you wanted to breed her? If she's a rescue, did she come with papers? Because you said you want to carry on her lines..


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Wait.. so you just got a horse and suddenly decided you wanted to breed her? If she's a rescue, did she come with papers? Because you said you want to carry on her lines..


 No, I've had her for a while and sometime in the future wanted to breed her. She did come with papers but no one registered her yet. Which I plan on doing soon.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Whoa back this train up. You said - 


Twhgirl2 said:


> Ok. I own a 15.4hhish Arabian mare who i bought 3 months ago in a starvation case. I have been noticing on the wall of her back leg near her flank and stifle there is a dent. It's on both sides. I am not sure if it's just were she needs more muscle or what. The internet didn't help.



Three months of ownership is _not_ a long time. 

Do you know for sure who her sire and dam are or are you only guessing? Their owners are going to have to be willing to put the time and effort into filing all the back paperwork to get her registered. It is not a simple or easy process.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Not to mention it's not the cheapest thing in the world. Especially with her age.


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Whoa back this train up. You said -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three months of ownership may not be A LOT it will be 4 months the 24th. They gave us her papers which were a Quarter Horse Stallion and and Arabian mare. I know it isn't simple.. Gone through it before. This weekend I will go talk to her rescue and make sure she is all good on paperwork and go get her registered.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Quick turn around for a starvation case.


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Not to mention it's not the cheapest thing in the world. Especially with her age.


I know :-( Getting her registered will just help everything in breeding. If I can't breed her then so be it. I will just buy another horse , most defiantly a gelding, and be happy with my Arabian and some other breed of horse. I don't want something to happen to my mare. I have someone checking on her very often watching her health and everything, Maybe she will retire from breeding. Although.. I would like to own one of her previous foals.. But O well. I will be happy with my mare.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So you don't even know for sure what this mare is or isn't capable of... You can have a general idea in that short amount of time, but unless they are a well trained and well bred horse, you really have no idea.


And by papers, what exactly do you mean by "They gave us her papers which were a Quarter Horse Stallion and and Arabian mare" exactly? They gave you copies of the supposed sire and dam's papers?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

So leave her a grade horse and go buy yourself a buckskin gelding. You'll get what you want and save yourself a lot of money.

The only registry you could register with is the Half-Arabian one. I don't have arabians, so I don't know if they require DNA parentage testing, but even so, I don't really think if you told her that she had a QH Stallion and an Arabian Mare for parents, they'd register her.


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> Quick turn around for a starvation case.


I was surprised how fast she picked up weight. Some Red cell and calfman brought her up to decent health in at least a month and now she is fat and I had to get the vet to ultrasound her to make she she wasn't pregnant cause where they kept her they left her in a pasture with a Jack. I did NOT want a mule so I had her checked. She wasn't.. Luckily.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Twhgirl2 said:


> Three months of ownership may not be A LOT it will be 4 months the 24th. They gave us her papers which were a Quarter Horse Stallion and and Arabian mare. I know it isn't simple.. Gone through it before. This weekend I will go talk to her rescue and make sure she is all good on paperwork and go get her registered.


What registry are you planning on using?


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> So leave her a grade horse and go buy yourself a buckskin gelding. You'll get what you want and save yourself a lot of money.


I actually just found a great horse on craigslist in my area. A nice big palomino paint gelding. I think I will look into him a little more. Hes a Quarter Horse as well. Hm I think about him. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*tilts head* Just thinking this. You said you got her from a rescue correct? Don't _good_ rescues have a no breed policy?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Pointing your finger at other peoples' shoddy breeding practices doesn't make you look better by comparison. That's like a pedophile saying, "Well, I only molested_ one_ kid. There are others out there who do dozens! They're sooo much worse than me!!!" :-x



That was priceless! I am so against breeding of anything unless it is breeding the best to the best.


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Arksly said:


> What registry are you planning on using?


Honestly. I'm not sure yet. I still need to do my research. There is a Quarab registration program online if I could get the address and find one near I will go there.


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

WickedNag said:


> That was priceless! I am so against breeding of anything unless it is breeding the best to the best.


To SOME mutts or half breeds are useless. To others they are their prized possessions. Such as mine. I don't care for the best of the best. I don't want a nice fancy horse. Something that could be my friend and show me the trails is all I care for.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Twhgirl2 said:


> To SOME mutts or half breeds are useless. To others they are their prized possessions. Such as mine. I don't care for the best of the best. I don't want a nice fancy horse. Something that could be my friend and show me the trails is all I care for.


There are waaaaaay too many 'mutt' horses out there for you too feel the need that pookie needs to reproduce. enjoy her as she is, and buy a foal from the auctions... guaranteed color!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Twhgirl2 said:


> To SOME mutts or half breeds are useless. To others they are their prized possessions. Such as mine. I don't care for the best of the best. I don't want a nice fancy horse. Something that could be my friend and show me the trails is all I care for.


You just have to think of the what ifs. What if something happens to you? What if you have to sell the foal? Where is a grade foal going to go in this market?


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> *tilts head* Just thinking this. You said you got her from a rescue correct? Don't _good_ rescues have a no breed policy?


I don't know. They obviously didn't mention anything about it. I wouldn't be posting this then. I'm NOT breeding her. I'm going to go buy some other horse to be her companion and to make me happy as well..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Twhgirl2 said:


> To SOME mutts or half breeds are useless. To others they are their prized possessions. Such as mine. I don't care for the best of the best. I don't want a nice fancy horse. Something that could be my friend and show me the trails is all I care for.


Then why not buy that?

My mutts are my prized possessions... Would I breed them? Not a chance in heck. It's not worth the risk of ending up with a horse i can't stand to "keep a piece" of one of my mares.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You can get a nice registered horse for cheap to be your trail horse. Just saying. My mare is a Paint/QH and technically a mutt, but they're extremely similar breeds and she's registered with the APHA.

If something comes up, it's easier to sell a registered horse than a grade.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Twhgirl2 said:


> To SOME mutts or half breeds are useless. To others they are their prized possessions. Such as mine. I don't care for the best of the best. I don't want a nice fancy horse. Something that could be my friend and show me the trails is all I care for.


That is fine... I love some mutts and my own horse is grade. BUT I would never think about breeding him. The owners that did breed him planned on keeping him forever...guess what? It didn't happen.... I bought him when he was 9 things happen and he could have easily ended on a dinner plate. 

I have heart problems ... the one thing I insured was the placement of my horse if I don't outlive him. He is my boy and I love him without papers but that sure wouldn't help his placement.

I see you are at least rethinking your breeding. As far as the designer breeds? What do you think they are getting out of it? Lining their pockets is all that I can see. Very sad and who pays the price?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> You can get a nice registered horse for cheap to be your trail horse. Just saying. My mare is a Paint/QH and technically a mutt, but they're extremely similar breeds and she's registered with the APHA.
> 
> If something comes up, it's easier to sell a registered horse than a grade.


Well not technically a mutt. Unless the APHA has changed their breeding one parent can be a TB or a QH and the horse is still able to be registered an APHA


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Twhgirl2 said:


> To SOME mutts or half breeds are useless. To others they are their prized possessions. Such as mine. I don't care for the best of the best. I don't want a nice fancy horse. Something that could be my friend and show me the trails is all I care for.


ok - all i wanted was a decent horse that i can have fun with and to be my buddy. i spent almost a YEAR looking at horses before i (purely by luck) happened across my colt. and you know what - he's still nicely put together and will be registered within the month. and i'm pretty sure i spent only a fraction of what it would have cost to have bred a foal that i'd have no idea what it was going to turn out like.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> If you want a palomino, the simplest solution is to buy one.


<3 this (oh and i agree - or rescue/adopt one)


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The OP did say she was going to look into a horse for sale on craigslist and will not be breeding her mare. 

Hopefully this is the case since obviously if all you want is colour, you should just buy it.


----------

